# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Asya kök dili kuralları

## anau

ASYA KüK DİLİ KURALLARI

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN

şimdiye kadar göstermiş olduğum örnekler, asıl kök dilin Asya kıtasından yayılarak diğer bölgelerde, kıtalarda değişikliğe uğradığını gösteriyor. Yalnız, değişiklik birtakım kurallar çerçevesinde gerçekleşmiştir. Bu kuralları kim koymuştur? Kendini farklı ve bağımsız görmek isteyenler. üncelikle okuma yazma bilen ruhban sınıfı ve onları destekleyen yöneticiler. Ardından, değişiklikleri uygulayacak olan halk. Halkın konuşmakta olduğu ün-Türk dilini öyle birtakım kurallarla değiştirdiler ki bir süre sonra tümüyle yeni bir dil ortaya çıktı.

Kural 2: Eklemeli dildeki kök sözcüklerin yerini değiştirdikten sonra bazı harfleri de değiştirerek yeni bir sözcük üretmek. Yani, sadece takılar yer değiştirmekle kalmamış ayrıca takılardaki bir ve bazen iki harf değiştirilmiştir.
şimdi bu kurala bazı örnekler sunayım.
Tüm eklemeli dillerde çoğul yapımı daima son ek ile olmuştur. Türkçe'de çoğul iki farklı şekilde yapılır. ğLER ve ğLAR takısı ile ve ğZ tek harfi ile. Bu son şekil pek fazla kullanılmasa da UZ ve BİZ kök sözcükleri ile ilgilidir.
Fransızca çoğul yapımı daima sözcük önüne konan LES (okunuşu LE) sözcüğü ile olur. Burada hem Kural 1, hem de Kural 2 kullanılmıştır. ğLER takısı arkadan öne alınmış ve R harfi S harfine dönüştürülmüştür. üstelik S harfi de sessizleşmiştir.
İngilizce çoğul yapımı sözcük sonuna Z harfini eklemekle olur. Fakat bu Z harfi daima S sesiyle okunur. ürnekler: Books, Boxes, Hands, Arms, .....vs. Yer değişmese de ses değişmiştir.
Arapça çoğul genelde sözcük başına E harfini eklemekle olur. Burada görülen durum ğLER takısındaki L harfini terk edip E ile yetinmek, şeklindedir. ürnekler: Bahr (deniz) => Ebhar (denizler), Tıfıl (çocuk) => Etfal (çocuklar), Seher => Eshar, Selef (önceki) => Eslaf (öncekiler), Necip (soylu) => Encap (soylular), Rükn (adet) => Erkan (adetler)....vs.
Fakat, Arapça bükümlü bir dil olduğundan sözcük bükülerek de çoğul yapılır. ürnekler: Lüss (hırsız) => LüsÃ»s (hırsızlar), Lebib (akıllı) => Libab (akıllılar), Mahbes (hapishane) => Mahabis (hapishaneler).
Kural 3: Bir kere yer değişikliği oluştuktan sonra tümceyi katılaştırmak. Yani, eski haline dönmesini engellemek için esnek cümle yapısına izin vermemek.
Türkçe cümle yapısı esnektir. Yani, cümle içinde sözcük yer değiştirdiğinde sadece vurgu değişikliği olur, anlam değişikliği olmaz. Vurgu daima sondaki fiilden bir önceki sözcüktedir. Ancak bükümlü dillerde bu değişikliklere izin yoktur.
ürnek: Ahmet yarın sinemaya gidecek, (Ahmet tiyatroya gitmeyecek. Vurgu /sinema/ üzerinedir)
Ahmet sinemaya yarın gidecek (Bugün gitmeyecek. Vurgu /yarın/ üzerinedir)
Sinemaya yarın Ahmet gidecek. (Ali gitmeyecek. Vurgu /Ahmet/ üzerinedir)
Bükümlü dillerde bu tür yer değişikliklerine izin verilmediği için vurgu ses ile olur. ürnek: John will go tomorrow to the cinema, tümcesi /Con yarın sinemaya gidecek/ demektir. Bu tümcede hiçbir sözcüğün yerini değiştiremezsiniz. Eğer önemli olan /yarın/ ise vurguyu /tomorrow/ sözünü söylerken sesinizi yükselterek, yani /aksan/ ekleyerek belirtirsiniz.
Bükümlü diller aksanlı (ses vurgulu) dillerdir. üünkü katı cümle yapısı sizi ses vurgulu konuşmaya zorlar. Oysa ki esnek cümle yapısına sahip olan eklemeli diller aksanlı (ses vurgulu) değildirler. Daha düz ve doğal sesler içerirler.
Bükümlü dillerin cümle yapılarındaki bu katılık insanların karakterlerinde de değişikliğe yol açmıştır. Kurala bağlılık konusunda bükümlü dil sahibi olan milletler, eklemeli dil sahibi olanlara oranla daha katı davranırlar. Eklemeli ve esnek cümle yapısına sahip olan milletler ise daha uyumlu ve hoşgörülü oldukları saptanmıştır. Bunun sonucu olarak, dildeki kesin katılık diğer her alanda görülmektedir.
Avrupa bahçe kültürüne bakın. Keskin düz hatlardan hoşlanırlar. Yollar cetvelle çizilmiş gibidir. Hatta müzik sistemleri bile keskin kurallıdır. Batı müziği tam ve yarım seslerden oluşmuştur. üeyrek sesler yoktur. Oysa ki Türk müziği çok daha esnek çeyrek sesler de içerir.

----------


## anau

DİL GRUBU KURALLARI

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN

ün-Türk kültürünün birçok kültürü etkilediği ve onların dillerine, dinlerine ve mimari tarzlarına temel teşkil ettiği konusunda birçok örnek sundum. Tüm bu örneklerin tesadüf olmadıklarını kanıtlamak için bir kural ortaya koymak gerekir. Bu kuralın uygulanması ile bir dil grubundan diğerine geçiş gösterilebilmelidir. Bu kuralın tekrarlanabilir olması ve çeşitli örneklerle desteklenmesi gerekir.




ün-Türk Dillerinden ürnekler

A ve B iki ayrı dil gurubu ise öyle bir f(k) kuralları olmalıdır ki B = f(k).A şeklinde A gurubu B gurubuna dönüşebilsin. Burada f(k) tek bir kural olmayıp bir dizi kural olabilir. A dil gurubu ün-Türk dili veya en genel anlamda EKLEMELİ Diller ve B dil gurubu BüKüMLü diller olsun. şimdi size birinci kuralı yazıyorum:

Kural 1: Eklemeli dildeki takılardan sözcük önünde olanları arkaya, arkada olanları öne alarak yeni bir sözcük üretmek. Anlam değiştirmeden sözcük sonunda bulunan takı başa gelmekle dilin yapısı değişmiş olur. üünkü uzun sözcük oluşamaz ve kısa fakat sayıca fazla sözcük ortaya çıkar.
şimdi bu kurala örnekler sunayım.

Fransızca'da /Si il cours/ koşarsa demektir. Türkçe -sa takısı başa alınıp si (şart belirten) ön sözcük olmuştur.
İngilizce /Why did he come?/ neden geldi? Burada da geçmiş zamanı belirten -di takısı öne alınıp did olmuştur.
İngilizce /on the table/ masanın üstünde demektir. Türkçe -nın takısı on olarak değişip başa alındığı görülüyor.
Almanca'daki der, die, das sözcükleri de benzer bir bükümden elde edilmiştir. /Der Tisch/ masadır şeklinde ğdır => der olup öne geçmiştir. Bu ön takıların cinsiyet takısı oldukları sanılır ama cansız nesnelere de ön takılar geldiğinden cinsiyetle hiçbir ilgileri yoktur. Türkçe ğdir => die olmuştur.
İngilizce'deki /in/ sözü, içinde demektir. Dikkat edilirse Türkçe İü- İN-DE derken üç hece kullanılıyor. Ayrıca, İN /inmek/ eyleminden olduğu gibi /Kurt ini/ inilen ve içine girilen yerdir.
İngilizce belirtici olan THE sözünün oluşumu Türkçe'den Almanca aracılığı ile, DIR => DİE => THE şekline girmiştir.
Türkçe ğLI ve -Lİ takıları Arapça'da EL, İspanyolca'da EL, Fransızca'da LE ve LA olarak belirir. Türkçe'de ğEL takısını hala görmekteyiz.
ürnekler : Yer-el, Gün-cel, Gök-sel, Tüm-el, Tük-el, üep-el ..vs. Bu örnekler eski sözcükler olmayabilir ama ğEL takısı eskidir. Hepsi de ğ EL takısını almakla AİT anlamını kazanmışlardır.

Ayrıca, -LE / -LA takıları da Türkçe'de bol kullanılır. ğBir eyleme AİT olğ anlamında kullanılırlar. ürnekler: Gür-le, Giz-le, Par-la, Yağ-la, Bel-le, Bağ-la, Dağ-la...vs. Fransızca'da bu takıları LE ve LA olarak, İsveççe'de EN ve ET olarak bulmaktayız..
Türkçe ğER ve ğAR takıları aynen kalmışlardır. Almanca /schreiber/ (yazar), /macher/ (yapar, yapıcı), /leufer/ (koşucu. koşar).
İngilizce /runner/ (koşar, koşucu), /builder/ (inşaat yapan, yapar), /turner/ (çevirir, çevirici), /talker/ (konuşkan,
konuşur)...vs. Ancak, eylemin kendisi eylem yapıcıya dönüşmüştür.
Latince ne kök sözcüğü hem soru adılıdır hem de nasıl?, ne biçim? anlamlarını taşır. Orhun yazıtlarında /neçük, negüle, neke, nençe/ nasıl, ne biçim, neden ne kadar demektir. Türkçe'de ön takı olan ne, Latince'de sona alınmıştır.
Latince /venisti-ne/ (geldin-mi?), /vidisti-ne/ (gittin-mi?). biz de /geldin mi ne?/ deriz. Demek ki, yer değiştirme esas olmaktadır. Son takı öne, ön sözcük sona alınmıştır.
Daha önce de sözünü etmiştim. Türkçedeki ğIZ ve ğİZ takıları çoğul belirtir (koşarız, gideriz, alırız, koruruz ....vs). Bu takı başa alınıp ayrı bir sözcük olmuştur. İngilizcede US (biz) sözcüğü -IZ / - UZ takısından dönüştürülmüştür. Almanca /biz/ UNS demektir.
Türkçe karşılaştırma takısı ğDAN / -DEN İngilizceye THAN olarak geçmiştir. /taller than, longer than, bigger than/ (-den uzun, -den büyük) takıları sıfatın önünden ardına geçmişlerdir.
Türkçe'nin bir lehçesinde, yaparız yerine /yaparıh/ denir. ürnekler: Alırıh, koşarıh, giderih, bakarıh....vs. Bu ğIH takısı Almanca'da İCH olmuştur ve anlamı /ben/ dir. üoğulun tekilğe dönüşü önemli kişilerin kendilerini çoğul olarak tanımlamalarından kaynaklanır.

----------

